# Autopage or Viper



## scj1029 (Nov 17, 2011)

Aloha to everyone here. I've done some research and people seem to be happy with both brands. I currently have a 99 Prelude that needs an alarm installed. Looking at the basic non paging systems of both. Any experience with either one in terms of better protection or are they both relatively the same? Currently the car has the key immobilizer and the starguard system installed.

Thanks to all.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

comes down to the features you want. If one actually has a feature that the other doesn't, i'd be surprised. then price. They're both probably good, but I've never used autopage.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Honestly, Encore. Imagine Autopage with a better remote!! Made the switch as a dealer from AutoPage to Encore in July, and I do not regret a single moment.


----------



## scj1029 (Nov 17, 2011)

Encore...I dont know if that brand is available here on Oahu. Funny that you mentioned the remote because I didn't like the way the remote looked for Autopage. Were you happy with the quality of the secuirty system?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

scj1029 said:


> Were you happy with the quality of the secuirty system?


Are you referring to the Autopage?? If so, then absolutely!! Autopage makes some amazing and quality products, but personally I just felt the remote lacked a little in the "feeling like quality" department. The 2-ways were nice, but the RF320 and RF350 just felt very cheap. 

www.encoreautomotivesystems.com is the website, drop them an e-mail asking if there is a dealer in your area. This team has a lot of history in the alarm industry (read...used to work for a different large alarm company), and make a high quality product.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

being an ex-autopage dealer, i prefer them over dei anyday.! better reliability in my personal experience...

cobb, i havent been able to try encore yet... i left the shop i was working at. but i might open a shop with some friends soon, and we will be considering them. thanks for all the info!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

i second Encore as well. Just installed 2 E6 in my car and my wife's van. I love the ability of one remote to control 2 cars.

If you like Autopage, youll Love Encore as well.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

i have clifford (branch of dei which makes viper, python, avital etc..) and i love mine.


are you looking for remote start as well?


----------



## Atlanta007 (May 6, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> Honestly, Encore. Imagine Autopage with a better remote!! Made the switch as a dealer from AutoPage to Encore in July, and I do not regret a single moment.


Cobb, have you had success combining a DEI 508D with an Encore system? I have been looking into Encore systems and understand that their version of a radar/motion sensor has not been released yet.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Atlanta007 said:


> Cobb, have you had success combining a DEI 508D with an Encore system? I have been looking into Encore systems and understand that their version of a radar/motion sensor has not been released yet.


almost any alarm accessory can be used with any alarm. they have power, ground, trigger. some have a brand specific wire harness, but a pair of dikes fixes that 

I use a DEI glass breakage sensor on my autopage, works great.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Worked with both and they both are good. That being said, on my nicer cars I always went with Viper and on my daily drivers I would go with the cheaper option, Autopage.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

look into compustar


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

i have to agree with cobb, i switched from Autopage to Encore and havent looked back. i heard the new E4 is pretty good, but who wouldnt want the E9.? lol

compustar is great, but for an inexperienced installer, it can be a little confusing. also, i hate the size of the module.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

true compustar does not follow standard wiring colors you have to read it and pay attention


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

VIPER! i used an auto page alarm, one of thier top teir, and even after replacing nearly every part, the fob died in a year and the unit had problems since install.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lastly… its all about personal opinion…
To me, DEI sucks. Its just the name. Not to badmouth them, but im just not a fan… (G5is exception) but I inly had 1 issue with autopage and 4 days later, module replaced.

I've done the 5902 and the 730, and I liked the 730 more, although I admit the viper was more animated. I recently switched to Encore, and so far, so good. Do what you like and what you can feel comfortable having for a couple years.


----------

